# Pair Hertz Mille Pro Sub - 10" !



## p-lethal (Jan 11, 2017)

These are one week old (from authorized dealer) with about 2 hours of play. These things sound awesome and i have them in a .65 sealed enclosure. The only reason I am selling them is I have decided to sell my car. Very SQ!

I'll get additional pics uploaded tonight will full views of the subs and the boxes they came in.

Pair - Hertz Mille Pro 250 D2.3 PRO | eBay

Link to Product:
MP 250.3 - Hertz Mille PRO car audio subwoofers


----------



## p-lethal (Jan 11, 2017)

pics uploaded on ebay!


----------



## p-lethal (Jan 11, 2017)

$250 and I'll pay shipping!


----------



## dunebuggyjay (Mar 26, 2017)

p-lethal said:


> $250 and I'll pay shipping!


Interested. 

Sent you a PM

Jay


----------



## p-lethal (Jan 11, 2017)

SOLD


----------



## Accordman (Jan 15, 2008)

im selling 2 d4 mille pro subs as well brand new in box if anyone is interested. looking for 200 plus shipping each.


----------

